# 69 GTO Screws and mounts for washer nozzles



## GTO Rambler (May 20, 2021)

Recently purchased a 69 that had the tubes and nozzles removed from the washer fluid pump. Purchased the nozzles and I see the location they mount at on the hood but there is not any inserts of screw to mount them. Suggestions would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Not sure if this helps but this is mounting on a 72


----------



## GTO Rambler (May 20, 2021)

pontrc said:


> View attachment 143253
> View attachment 143254
> 
> Not sure if this helps but this is mounting on a 72


Thank you. Not able to get the nozzle on the other side of the sheet metal like in the picture.


----------

